# VLC-Player mit Schädlingen gespickt



## Heiko (15 Juli 2011)

In einem Blogeintrag warnt der Entwickler des bekannten Videoplayers VLC vor manipulierten Versionen, die Schadsoftware enthalten. Momentan werden diese Schädlingen vor allem mittels AdWords in Google beworben - ein Weg, den verschiedene deutsche Betrügerseiten auch schon gegangen sind.
Es wird - nicht nur in diesem Fall, sondern allgemein - empfohlen, die Software nur von der Originalquelle herunterzuladen.
Aber Achtung: die aktuelle Version 1.1.10 enthält auch noch Sicherheitslücken, die Angriffe von außen ermöglichen.


----------



## Heiko (18 Juli 2011)

Anscheinend ist jetzt die Version 1.1.11 erschienen, die die erwähnten Sicherheitslücken nicht mehr haben soll.

Windows: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-windows.html
Mac OS X: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-macosx.html
iOS: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ios.html

Allgemeine Downloadseite: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/#download


----------



## Helge89 (30 August 2011)

Heiko schrieb:


> In einem Blogeintrag warnt der Entwickler des bekannten Videoplayers VLC vor manipulierten Versionen, die Schadsoftware enthalten. Momentan werden diese Schädlingen vor allem mittels AdWords in Google beworben - ein Weg, den verschiedene deutsche Betrügerseiten auch schon gegangen sind.
> Es wird - nicht nur in diesem Fall, sondern allgemein - empfohlen, die Software nur von der Originalquelle herunterzuladen.
> Aber Achtung: die aktuelle Version 1.1.10 enthält auch noch Sicherheitslücken, die Angriffe von außen ermöglichen.



Nervig ist es, wenn Antivir immer meckert...


----------



## Jota (29 September 2011)

Ich vergesse auch immer, wie man Antivir eine Ausnahme hinzufügt. Naja, das ist wohl der Preis für die zusätzliche Sicherheit.


----------



## Carsten (4 November 2013)

Am schlimmsten ist ja wohl mit Abstand die Faker-Setite www.vlc.de.
Da werden bei der Installation des Players mal eben alle Startseiten manipuliert und Desktop-Icons mit dem Verweis auf Startfender.de eingeschmuggelt. Absolute Sauerei so etwas.

***** VLC.DE ist KEINE offizille VLC-Seite!!! *****


----------

